# Bats!



## jason308 (Dec 4, 2006)

I was putting together my photo presentation for my Mammalogy class and got to thinking....I haven't ever seen any pics of bats on here (tough to get unless you catch 'em) and I had a couple that I thought turned out decent. These were caught in mist nets on various trips we have taken over the past year. 

_Eptesicus fuscus_
Big Brown Bat
Sapelo Island, Georgia







_Lasiurus intermedius_
Eastern Yellow Bat
Sapelo Island, Georgia






_Lasiurus borealis_
Red Bat
Greene County, Georgia






_Nycticeius humeralis_
Evening Bat
Greene County, Georgia


----------



## Duramax (Dec 5, 2006)

Freakish looking critters!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 5, 2006)

Good pics. Them sure are some funny lookin' little boogers....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 5, 2006)

great pics!  maybe someone here has more th share


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Dec 5, 2006)

Them suckers have some teeth! 
(No blood sucking pun intended!)


----------



## jason308 (Dec 5, 2006)

GlockSpeed31 said:


> Them suckers have some teeth!
> (No blood sucking pun intended!)



Yes and they will bite as soon as you grab em too! And none of the ones we have around here eat feed on blood either.....


----------



## rip18 (Dec 5, 2006)

Neat pix!  I've got some Mexican free-tailed bat pix on a drive here somewhere I'll try to dig up...


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll dig one up this evening. But it's not near as good as those.


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 5, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Good pics. Them sure are some funny lookin' little boogers....



you aint lying, they got a face only a momma could love, funny looking little jokers


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 5, 2006)

the HEED! said:


> you aint lying, they got a face only a momma could love, funny looking little jokers


They're even uglier if you get one wet. My neighbor fished one out of his swimming pool this past summer and it looked like a demon straight out of Hades.


----------



## jason308 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks y'all.

Rip-


rip18 said:


> Neat pix!  I've got some Mexican free-tailed bat pix on a drive here somewhere I'll try to dig up...




Did y'all set up on a cave/roost or catch em somewhere? If I finally get an SLR I am going to try to set up on a cave somewhere and get em flyin in....


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 5, 2006)

If ya'll give me a day or two, I can dig up some pictures of the ole' bat that I use to be married to  

Those are cool pics. What did ya'll use to catch them???


----------



## jason308 (Dec 5, 2006)

scooter1 said:


> If ya'll give me a day or two, I can dig up some pictures of the ole' bat that I use to be married to
> 
> Those are cool pics. What did ya'll use to catch them???



We use mist nets-a very fine net that is set up across creeks or in the woods where bats might be flying low to the ground. The nets are VERY hard to see (thus the name "mist" net).....


----------



## rip18 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nope, the only bats I have caught in mist nets have been by accident.  I've worked on a couple of eviction/relocation projects & gotten pictures of bats before we evicted them.  We also have a few using a bridge over this way.  Check out one of the boxes from a success story at posts 7 & 8 here...


----------



## jason308 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Rip.....*



rip18 said:


> Check out one of the boxes from a success story at posts 7 & 8 here...



Am I missing something???? I have been looking but can't figure out where you are referring too...But I haven't had much sleep lately either...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 5, 2006)

I just wish I had some Bats in my back yard DANG I SHORE GOT some buggy critters for them to eat.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 5, 2006)

Neat photos.  Haven't managed to get any photos or em.  I do know of a house in Covington that seems to have a large population.  May have to go and try to get some photos of em.  
Thanks for sharing the photos.  

Hoss


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 5, 2006)

*kool pics!*

When I lived on Norris Lake (S. Gwinnett county) the evening bat take off would be quite amusing.  I enjoyed thier flight at dusk when I was fishing, many times.  I also had one or two that stayed by the outside flaps of the attic air vent, the screen kept them from getting in.  I have a close up pic or two, but the pic(s) are on a one time use cam, I'll see about pulling the image.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 5, 2006)

Those are great pictures Jason! Look at those teeth, they look like they are ready to bite something!


----------



## huntfish (Dec 6, 2006)

Jason,
Cool pics.  I did my M.S. thesis on Tadarida brasiliensis in Texas while at Baylor.  Watching an exodus is awesome, especially from Bracken Cave or Devils sinkhole.  There is a good roost of the Indiana bat located just west of Chattanooga that is located on Nickajack Lake.  The exodus path takes them right into you.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 6, 2006)

huntfish said:


> There is a good roost of the Indiana bat located just west of Chattanooga that is located on Nickajack Lake.  The exodus path takes them right into you.



Now that's something I gotta see  !

Any links or info pages on that?


----------



## huntfish (Dec 8, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Now that's something I gotta see  !
> 
> Any links or info pages on that?



Here is a link to a story that also shows locations of other locations to view bats.

http://www.batcon.org/batsmag/v9n1-1.html


----------

